# Male X male angel demon romance roleplay18+



## Julesfuller (Oct 6, 2019)

Contact me for more information at my FA  do not comment if you are under the age of 18


Warning if you are very religious I suggest you turn away now


----------



## deadlysnoot (Oct 7, 2019)

I might be interested?


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 7, 2019)

Do you want to do it over Discord or deviantART


----------



## deadlysnoot (Oct 7, 2019)

discord i guess


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 7, 2019)

jules#1542


----------



## shadowangely (Oct 21, 2019)

are you still looking ?


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes I am I will say this much the role-playing will be in Burien conspiracy heavy because it's based around the world that I created I would have put a ton of tags that gave some idea of that fact but for some reason when I was trying to post it at first it wasn't working and when I finally did get to post it and it worked I removed all the tags thinking that that was the reason why it wasn't going through


----------



## Julesfuller (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm still looking for this


----------



## Julesfuller (Jan 18, 2022)

shadowangely said:


> are you still looking ?


Do you still want to do this with me


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 14, 2022)

Update I can do this in DM's now if anyone wants


----------

